# I almost dumped in my drawers



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Had a change of plans this morning for a turkey hunt. My son and I were going to head out and try an area we had not hunted before. But, with his wifes birthday party the night before, he was still asleep when I arrived to pick him up. I told him to go back to bed that it would be way to late if we waited until he got ready (takes him at least 1/2 hour). So, I decided to go out by myself to a closer place. I don't usually hunt by myself, but I had already been up 2 1/2 hours and was full of coffee. No way could I have gone back to sleep.

It was an absolutely beautiful morning to be out doing most anything. The air was crisp and clear. A frost on the ground and no other hunters around. I had the mountain all to myself. I capped up the muzz shotgun and headed up the trail. As I went, I tried to be as quiet as an old duffer can be, and partly because I can't hear too well, I think I was doing a pretty good job of it. I set up in several beautiful meadows and called. Waited, and called again. At each location I waited up to a half hour before moving onto another place. Some of my moves were only a couple of hundred yards. The meadows were beautiful and just reaking with turkey (at least in my mind...I don't know turkey).

My last meadow was just like I remembered seeing it 25 or so years ago. I placed my hen decoy out about 20 yards along the edge of the meadow and slipped back into the oakbrush about 10 yards. Making sure I had a clear lane to fire if a gobbler came a knockin. I have a wing bone turkey call which I made and learned to yelp with. I wetted my lips and placed the tip of the call between my lips. Starting low and slowly building up volumn and speed, I let it rip. Crawk, Craak, Craaak....you know the drill. On my second note, 10 feet behind me up jumped a cow moose and let out a SNORT!! Then ran off. I almost swallowed my call, it scared the p-jesus right out of me! I had to deliberately think about if I had messed my pants or not. Needless to say, my turkey hunt was over for today.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

:lol: I had a similar experience, but fortunately not up as close. I was taking a nap after a very long hike just laid down on the ground just getting asleep and a huge pine comes crashing down about 50' away... _(O)_


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I had something like that happen a few years ago. Up near Skyline drive on a rainy archery day I was putting the sneak on a nice four point buck and just as I was getting ready to draw I practicaly stepped on a cow elk that was laying in some think brush. She jumped, my arrow went flying straight up and all I could think was oh no that arrow is gonna hit me. Luckly I wasn't at full draw yet and the arrow landed about 50 yards away. I never seen what happenend to the deer or the elk. But it was a long wet hike back to the truck. My buddy that was with me still hasn't stopped laughing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mike has reminded me of an experience similar to his that occurred just a few hundred yards from my falling tree story. Stalking silently along a very soft dirt road right at dusk. I pass a tree brushing my arm and right behind it about 3' away is a spike elk staring straight at me, which alone made me check my shorts, but the real scary part was that I was between the elk herd, no less than 10 from the sounds of things-and their only escape route in pretty dark conditions. All turned out fine except for the walk back after that.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm still laughing............

Thanks


----------

